# Horse made out of words!



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wanted to know what you guys thought. The other day I was thinking about how you can't describe a horse in just one word, and yet how many beautiful ones fit them perfectly. And also how many words portray the way I feel when I'm around them, and the traits horses encompass. 
So that gave me the idea to draw a horse completely made out of words. Obviously, it isn't completely perfect - many times I had to cram in a tiny word or a little heart into a space, and my handwriting isn't very good. Plus, I ran out of different fonts to write in, so a lot of them are just poor cursive and bold capital letters, haha. 
I drew a rough outline of a horse and just erased the lines as I went along.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I like it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I like it as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, that's cool!

I have a lot of single words I would call my mare...None of which I should repeat in public though! :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

Ha that's awesome!! I want to make one now lol.


----------



## XprincessX (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG that look sooooo cool yet sooooo nice look sooo amazing love that work <3


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Very Cool 


.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That is awesome!!! 

BTW my mom said that i should draw one - but I can't draw a stick person, haha!!


----------

